# Argus Camera Thread! Post those pics!



## alexkerhead (May 11, 2008)

I thought it was time for a thread about Argus cameras. So, whatever model(s) you have, please post some images. Argus is one of my favorite brands, so here are a few of my Argus cameras.

The C3 and C3 Matchmatic.






The C3 with an Argus 100mm telephoto lens.





Argus C3, C3 Matchmatic, and C4 in the front.





Argus Argoflex. This is the high-end model with flash sync and hot shoe.


----------



## Judge Sharpe (May 12, 2008)

I have an Argus A2F with most of a leather case and an Argus 2x yellow filter. The f stops are different than other cameras, 4.5. 6.3, 9. 12.7, 18. I also have the CAMERA REGISTRATION CERTIFICATE - issued by YUMA ARMY FIELD, YUMA ARIZINA 5 MAY, 1944. 
It was issued to Cpl Roy C. Murphy Sq7-44-20. When I get a chance I will post pictures of it and the exposure calculator that is built into it. 
Judge Sharpe


----------



## alexkerhead (May 12, 2008)

I'd love to see it!

BTW, cool to see another Alabamian on the board, not too many of us lurking around.


----------



## Judge Sharpe (May 14, 2008)

If we ever have a local get to gether, I will bring it. I will try to post pictures later this week if I finish an appeal brief soo enough. 
I agree with the lack of Alabama members- Maybe some sill speak up. 
Judge


----------



## malkav41 (May 15, 2008)

I have a few Argus cameras myself. 

Here is my 1960 C3 Matchmatic: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C4's:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C3 from 1950:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C3 Colormatic from 1955:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Same C3 with Flash attached:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C3 Standard:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sorry it's so dark. Digi is acting up.


----------



## usayit (May 20, 2008)

Here are both recently acquired Argus cameras:


----------



## JimmyO (May 20, 2008)

Awesome cameras guys!


----------



## reznap (Sep 23, 2010)

Picked one of these up today at a yard sale.  C44, 12 bucks  
Shutter works, aperture blades all work, rangefinder seems spot on.  Will run a roll of film through and report back.


----------



## Buckster (Sep 23, 2010)

Here's my brick:






It was the first antique camera I ever bought just to have without any intention of shooting it, starting a whole old camera packrat thing I'm now afflicted with. I think I paid $5 for it at a garage sale.


----------



## Proteus617 (Sep 24, 2010)

My 5 speed C3.  The front skin did not survive the CLA, so that is gaffers tape.  Worked very well.


----------



## Buckster (Sep 24, 2010)

Proteus617 said:


> My 5 speed C3. The front skin did not survive the CLA, so that is gaffers tape.


Sweet!


----------



## Mitica100 (Sep 24, 2010)

Proteus617 said:


> My 5 speed C3.  The front skin did not survive the CLA, so that is gaffers tape.  Worked very well.



Very nice. Should you want to replace the leather, I have the solution for you. Cheap and quite simple.


----------



## Proteus617 (Sep 24, 2010)

Mitica100 said:


> Very nice. Should you want to replace the leather, I have the solution for you. Cheap and quite simple.



I'm curious.  I have templates for the body panels, but never found the proper material.  I look at thrift store purses every now and then, but those seem too thick.


----------



## Mitica100 (Sep 24, 2010)

Well, *this* is the place to go buy a whole sheet of leatherette. Get the cheapest (black) and you'll have enough to cover the entire camera. It's self sticking and if you cut the templates from it, you'll most likely have some left overs for other cameras or projects.

I'm curious, how did you make the templates?


----------



## Proteus617 (Sep 24, 2010)

Mitica100 said:


> Well, *this* is the place to go buy a whole sheet of leatherette. Get the cheapest (black) and you'll have enough to cover the entire camera. It's self sticking and if you cut the templates from it, you'll most likely have some left overs for other cameras or projects.
> I'm curious, how did you make the templates?



Thanks for the link.  Rick Oleson was nice enough to send me a PDF of the template.  As the C3 is so rectilinear, a flatbed would also work, as long as you included a ruler for scale.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 24, 2010)

One Argus, two Argii?


----------



## Mitica100 (Sep 24, 2010)

I have a failsafe method of making a template with painter's tape, the only thing is one needs to use very sharp Xacto knives and leather punches and holes need to be placed exactly. I'll PM you my method when I have a little time. This works with any camera.


----------



## Proteus617 (Sep 28, 2010)

Last night a developed an old roll from my Argus Super 75.  Don't remember doing this, but presumably I had the cam on the dash while driving through the Ft.  McHenry tunnel.


----------



## eric-holmes (Sep 30, 2010)

Here is my new brick and lenses. I'm looking forward to loading some film and seeing what happens. I think it needs a good cleaning.


----------



## eric-holmes (Oct 1, 2010)

How do you guys know when you wind them to the correct exposure? My dial seems go pass a few numbers.


----------



## Mitica100 (Oct 1, 2010)

eric-holmes said:


> How do you guys know when you wind them to the correct exposure? My dial seems go pass a few numbers.



The 'Brick' has a frame meter, which stops film advance until the exposure was made. Yours seems to need a small adjustment of the frame dial. Now, if it skips numbers, that's another thing.


----------



## eric-holmes (Oct 1, 2010)

And mine counts from high to low.


----------

